# Eep! Aquabid.



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I just bid for the first time on Aquabid... I know it's not a guarantee that I win the fish, but I'm excited/nervous. It's not the same as buying something off amazon! He's from America, the ones that ship the fish from Thailand then sell them here? He's so pretty, I told myself I wouldn't get another fish unless he stole my heart, and this fish definitely stole my heart. Can someone give me a breakdown of aquabid purchases? I have paypal, so that's all good. I want this fish! But I'm worried I'll mess something up lol
I've already got a name for him too 
So if I get him, I'll be maxed out after him and Fishy get here...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you get him. Good luck! You have to post pics of him if you get him. lol


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I tried to post his Aquabid picture last night but it was late, and I was tired, and the internet wasn't being friendly lol. Thanks, I hope I get him too! He's rather cheaper than what he'd really be worth because of "shipping damage" his tail fin looks a little ragged but it looked in the pic like it was already healing up. I'll definitely put up a picture if I get him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

His tail will heal right up with some tlc. Any word yet on the bidding?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope you get him! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks BFC! And so far, it's only 2 bids, and I bid last so mine's higher. It's over in like 10 hours... so we'll see! I'll post his AB picture up so you can see why I'm smitten


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's awesome looking!!! I love his coloring!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I think so too... I got Valentino and Romeo on the list of names for him. I hope I can get him! He's not what I've been stalking Aquabid for (hm dalmatian), but after I saw him I didn't care.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love him!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! I do see a little fin damage but not anything that won't heal in time.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw him the other day! One of the other auctions by the same person stole my heart, until I saw a CT I feel in love with today.

He is gorgeous! I thought about getting him, but I decided not to. I hope you win him! He looks amazing even with fin damage! I an only imagine what he will look like with healed fins.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I hope I get him too, he is a stud! And even if his fins don't heal back perfectly, I don't care. He has stunning colors, and such a sweet face :]

Are you getting the crowntail, Noko?


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to ask my dad. I found two from the same seller that I must have. One is a Crown tail and the other is a Delta Tail. It's only $35 for shipping, and $32 for the combined price. If I can get my dad to pay for the shipping, I would pay for the actual bettas, and a new ten gallon tank 

I looked at the betta you want again on aquabid, and I realllllyyyy want you to get him. His fins will heal and he will be so handsome! When you get him(I know you will), make sure you take photos of him!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I hope you can get them! Can you put up links? I want to see! 

I'm really, really crossing my fingers and praying that I get him, he's so gorgeous. And he's just in time for Valentines day! Hehe. Like I said, my 2 names I'm debating are Romeo and Valentino. And of course, I love taking pictures of my fishies! So you'll see him up pretty often.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1266207605
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1266126603

My dad laughed at me when I said I wanted them. I will find a way to get them. Not so sure it would be safe for a betta to be delivered where I live right now. We just got hit by a big snowstorm, and a smaller snowstorm is coming tonight. At least I haven't had school since Thursday! I really want the CT. I have always hated the look of CT, but I love his coloring, and he just looks good! The DeT I can live without, but he is very handsome with the white lines and black dots


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yeah I've looked at those two, I actually considered the delta tail. I love crowntails, but I only have one now because it's so hard to keep their spikes looking good. Both fish are gorgeous!
I wonder what snow looks like lol I've never experienced it except when I was like, 2. So that doesn't count! It's *supposed* to snow down here but they say that all the time and it never happens.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

It's supposed to snow this weekend, I meant. I was typing too fast hehe


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I just typed two long messages, then my internet died both times I tried to send it... Stupid laptop.

Anyways, you can take all the snow. When the first snowstorm came, snow=fun, but now snow=annoying. 

I am going to go explain how buying two bettas online is cheaper than buying three from petco. That DeT would look amazing in my tank. I just got black gravel for it, and I am getting some driftwood, or a volcano later on. His red would look amazing!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I hope you get him. Two of my boys are named Valentino and Romeo.  We're supposed to get a huge snow storm tomorrow too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We got the snowstorm here today. Yeah, snow is annoying.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha well dang I was trying to be original with the names! Oh well, I might still go with one or the other just because he looks like one. The bid is over in 2 hours and I'm still the highest bidder! Wish me luck!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!! I'll be expecting a post from you in 2 hours saying he's yours! lol


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

ARGH!!! We have no snow up here in snow country!! We can see grass!! I teach in middle school and we have only had one snow day! it's a record for this point in the year! i want your snow!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd be glad to give you ours if I could! lol


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

My dad just said no betta until the tank is cycled -has a mini heart attack-

I left a picture of the DeT up so he had to look at it and admire the reds, whites, and blacks on him. I was going to put him in quarantine for two weeks just incase he has a disease nothing will get in the newly cleaned tank. The cycle should be pretty close to done when he is out of quarintine because I am going to put some gravel from my dads tank into my tank (yay for the hospital net thing I never really use). I have a little terrarium (never before been used) that has a built in heater below some felt stuff that I was going to rip up to see if it would pass for a tank. I was going to take everything out of it, but I got so caught up in cleaning gravel, and filling my tank with water I never had time to. 

Nobody buy my bettas. They are mine, I have decided. I'm going to see if my dad even has a paypal account that I could use to get the bettas.


No school again tomorrow. I am getting so bored. I have no idea what I did in the summer. I had a job, but that was only two days a week. I even had time to watch 4 hours of a tv series I recorded today. I really need some snow pants to where I can go outside and just lay down in the snow.


Good luck! I will get back on the computer in two hours, and I expect to hear that you got him.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

We have snow! It's supposed to snow all night, but I can't see outside to see if it's snowing NOW. I doubt it. We live in just the right area that storms always go RIGHT around us.

Good luck with the buy! He could be yours soon  He's sure is a cutie...


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

1 hour and 53 minutes left... I'm counting down haha

I'm glad we don't have snow. I loathe cold weather.

I'm sorry Noko, I wish you could get them now!


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

He will end up dragging me to petsmart to get another male. I hope I find a decent looking one at least. Maybe I will talk him into taking me to petco. I keep looking back at the CT and melting inside. I just looked at petcos prices for a Delta, and they are only $5 cheaper (than the one I want) not including shipping. 

I am going to count down with you XD That is how bored I am


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I've heard that Petco has a better selection than petsmart as well, but i wouldn't know haha I have none close to me, unless I wanted to drive over an hour!
I'm wondering if aquabid is like ebay, where they all bid the second before the auction closes? I hope not. I want my little valentine!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> ARGH!!! We have no snow up here in snow country!! We can see grass!! I teach in middle school and we have only had one snow day! it's a record for this point in the year! i want your snow!!


Want somma mine?!!!?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Arg this dude won't stop bidding on him!
He needs to stop! This is my fish, but I can't spend too much on him!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I WON HIM!! I WON HIM i won him hehehe yay's I didn't even pay that much either haha go me! I get my Valentino and my Fishy


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

wooho
how much was the highest bid?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!!! Congrats on your new fish!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

16 dollars! Yay :] Now....... how do I get him?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha! Thats the question i've been wondering. How the heck do i get the fish when i buy him?? (only thing stoppin me from bidding ) I think you actually have to contact the person. Through phone and discuss transeporation?? I think they send it to a pet store rather than your house??? Not sure tho


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I just sent to paypal to the person so idk what's going to happen next.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure they shiip to your house. I think that once you win the bid you work everything out with the seller. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. I haven't bought from Aquabid myself but I've read about other people's experiences.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok that's good I thought they shipped to houses. I need to call the seller maybe tomorrow or so if they don't email me back by then... I want to have him by this weekend so I can bring him to my dorm monday


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

congratz!!! cant wait to see pix of him in his new home!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

When I got Ruby of AB (will be different cos I got mine from Thailand, and it had to go through a transhipper here in Aus) I paid the seller via paypal which gave them my address, at a nominated date, it got sent to Jodi-Lea in Aus, and then she looked after it before forwarding it to me (that's the basic version). I assume yours would be similar, contact the seller, let them know you've paid for the fish, confirm your address and wait for them to get back to you  You may need to pay shipping, but I think that depends on the sellers.

Congrats on the fish!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Who was the person you bought it from?


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on getting him! Someone bought my DeT, so I only have the CT to stare at the rest of the day.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats. I wish you were going to breed him.. I'd be very interested in one of his offspring  If your getting him in the US you probably won't have to go thru a transshipper... they'll just mail direct.

Can't wait to see more pics of that handsome boy!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I got him from betta_affinity I think that was the user name, they're located in florida and I'm in bama so hopefully it won't take too long.
I wish I had the time and the money to breed, I bet his babies would be lovely  but alas, I don't. And I don't want to doom fry just because of my mistakes.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Always a sound judgment. It is too bad though. I wish there could be stud fish like dogs LOL.. so you could send him to an experienced breeder then divide the spawn between the two owners (and 1fish2fish )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah and we could make money charging people stud fees. lol


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I thought about that before lol that would be pretty cool! Maybe one day I can breed him, but I really want to make sure the babies have the best life they can, and for now that's not possible for me. 
but you know of course if I did though you would get pick of the little


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL Ok then... I'm such an enabler hehe. I just love his coloring but more than that I love his form.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Did I seriously say little? I meant litter. School and lack of sleep is affecting my spelling and grammar skills. Ugh. Maybe this is a newb question but what about his form is special? Just curious...
@DQ, yeah we could make some pocket cash studding out all our lovely boys!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll have to take another look at the picture for specifics. but I really liked his body shape.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Whoa! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

@bettafishcrazy- look at the post times!


----------

